# what temperature will a heat mat produce?



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

If I was to use the small exo terra rainforest heatmat without a thermostat, so it was running off the mains and not adjusted in any way, what temperature would it be running at? I need it to be about 27C and have not been told i need a stat to keep this temperature with just a heat mat. It will be under tank.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

people have measured temps of over 150c on unstatted 7watt matts.

there's a thread in snakes, possibly a sticky at the top regarding stats and heat mats. 
It'll pretty much just keep getting hotter and hotter and hotter.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

it will run higher than that i can imagine, all mine have without a stat, much higher


----------



## fat-pat (Mar 5, 2008)

with no stats running all my mats have steady surface temps of around 70/75 apart from 2 that run at 95 which i use for my female leos and one in the incubator and never have a problem i have stats just in case but they never nock off


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I have seen a small heatmat destroy a worktop the viv was on.


----------

